
Ask HN: Which webcomics (other than XKCD) do you read regularly? - webmaven
I used to read about twenty webcomics regularly, but stopped reading any at all for several years.<p>I could just start reading some of my old favorites again (those that are still updated, anyway), but I&#x27;d probably be missing out on some worthy additions&#x2F;substitutions. Hence this &quot;Ask HN&quot;.<p>Comments on <i>why</i> you like your picks would also be appreciated.
======
nrvslghtnng
Only three others, scaled back from a dozen or two a number of years ago:

[https://sinfest.net](https://sinfest.net) (I learn a lot from the two forums)

[http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic](http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic)

[http://strongfemaleprotagonist.com/](http://strongfemaleprotagonist.com/)

Strong Female Protagonist is a wonderfully fun—and deep—look at the world of
superheroes.

Edit: lists.

~~~
webmaven
Cool. SFP is just the sort of thing I'd have missed out on. Thanks!

